# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  تفليش هاتف نوكيا 310 RM 911

## كفاح الجريح

=== SW Version Check === 
- > UPGRADE
 === SW Version Check ===   
  === Flashing MCU === 
Processing file : rm911__08.13.mcusw
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 83
Writing RKH CRT [ISSW]
Writing RKH CRT [MEMSET]
Writing RKH CRT [PRIMAPP]
Writing RKH CRT [LOADER]
Writing RKH CRT [PASUBTOC]
Writing RKH CRT [PAPUBKEYS] [PAKeys : 2ECFC8C8BB6F1E5571C6D30DAA717E19E9E5C31A]
Writing RKH CRT [UPDAPP]
Writing RKH CRT [MCUSW]
File processed Ok, 82 blocks were writen  
  === Flashing PPM === 
Processing file : rm911__08.13.ppm_maa
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 13
File processed Ok, 13 blocks were writen  
  === Flashing CNT === 
Processing file : rm911__08.13.image_maa_059R0W0
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 106
File processed Ok, 106 blocks were writen  
Flashing done , total time : 00:01:04
Reboot phone to service mode...  
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone -   Nokia 310
Software Info:     V 08.13 16-05-13 RM-911 (c) Nokia            
IMEI:  354598055299783
PPM version :   V 08.13 16-05-13 RM-911 (c) Nokia             MAA
Product code:  059R0V8
Wait, when phone will be ready ...
Checking...
SimLock status : SimLock is Ok
Security status : Security is Ok
Read Info Done!
Processing After Flash Defaults...
FullFactorySet... Ok!
UserDataDefaultsSet...OK!
ServiceDefaultsSet... Ok!
LeaveDefaultsSet... Ok!
ProductTuneSet...OK!
SwUpgradeSet...OK!
Resetting LifeTimer
Reset Done!
Check and Upload User Certificates ...
Total - 58 certs
Certificates found, skip upload ...
Battery voltage is enough for start
Set phone to Normal mode...  
AfterFlash operations done ;D  
Connect phone on selected interface...

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك..........*

----------


## bahr

شكرا لك..........

----------

